# Brumos Porsche LMP



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Brumos Porsche LMP

Body is a Tyco open cockpit racer knock-off by HellonWheels

I know Brumos races in Grand Am but if they went ALMS racing maybe the car would look kind of like this.


























The decals included the side stripes and numbers, and a long red/blue stripe with a couple Kendall GT-1 sponsor decals, a Hurley Haywood name decal, and a Brumos Racing decal.

I ended up cutting the stripe to fit the rear wing. I also narrowed and cut some more of the stripe to fit the nose. I put the meatball number on top of the nose stripe and it looks like it was meant to be there -- just worked out great and totally by accident.

The Porsche badge on the nose is from a set of Auto World decals I bought in probably 1978 (still worked great) and the PORSCHE script is a stick on decal from a set by Auto Graphics, I think . . .  Again, totally by accident it was exactly the correct width to match the nose stripe and meatball number.

I plan to detail the vents a bit and maybe add a few more smaller decals but overall it is done. I didn't even paint the bod, it was cast white. Did you know Future doesn't like to stick to resin? Now you do. Took a few coats to cover the decals but it is all good now. Also used Solva-Set for the first time trying to get the side decals to lay flat over the rivets. The stuff is kind of trick.

Just an easy project that turned out real pretty. Hopefully I won't mangle it too bad when the LMP season starts on May 1. :lol:


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I would doubt very much if Brumos would race in the ALMS series.I have this info from a very good source at Brumos .He's on the current team, talked to him yesterday. If you knew about the two series you would know that answer. But it does look good.


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Brumos Porsche LMP


i always thought it is japanese car.
Thanks for the info that it is a Porsche!! 

Ebi


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ebi said:


> i always thought it is japanese car.
> Thanks for the info that it is a Porsche!!
> 
> Ebi


 
DUDE -- Seriously, I think it is a March. I just painted it to look like a Brumos Porsche :woohoo:

Here's a Toyota version I did a while back:









I just call it whatever I happen to be modeling after :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice one 'Doba! 

Clean and understated. I think it's a Porsche cuz dats what da stickie sez!:thumbsup:

So what if it's really a "March" ...be April soon enough! 

Brumos wouldnt race a wheel barrow down my sidewalk either, but that wont stop me from slapping on a Porsche logo and racing mine... if I can find some action.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I dunno....*

Looks fine to me 'Doba. :thumbsup::thumbsup: In addition to always seeing clones of real cars, I also look forward to seeing what can be done with decals that _hasn't_ been done before. Sometimes a sense of humor and taking creative liberty trumps trying to be historically accurate. I say have fun with sponsors and liveries!..... now back to my Penske Hot Rod Roadster! nd


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, so it depends on the sticker. 
I was worried cause Mr.Espositos Tyco bible shows the
car as "Japaneese open cockpit racer".

Nevertheless, its a nice car that you've done and i'm inspired
for my unfinished red Tyco kit.

Greetz, Ebi


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Very Nice!!*

Very nice work 'doba!!

The 4 Tyco cars are some of my favorites. The only one I have been able to afford is the Cabin car.
I believe you are correct that these are March chassis cars. The Japanese reference is due to the distribution from Tyco was only in Japan.
I have got to get some of these from HelenWheels... but then I also have to find the time to paint them!!

Thanks for sharing,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

